# Here it COME$! MSP/ NW WI



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

$now in the forecast for those of us in the Northwoods and NW WI including the Twin Cities! We'll finally get our chance. Sure hope my new vibrator kit gets here today or tomorrow! Weather man is saying 3-5 or more. Too bad it cant be a little earlier by a few days, it could be billed for Novemberpayup!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Please send some of that into northern Iowa too.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

i heard 4-8 inches here on saturday i am ready! payup


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

ABES;441458 said:


> i heard 4-8 inches here on saturday i am ready! payup


I'm ready too! Just got an alert text on my cell that we are under a winter storm watch. Gettin a little nervous that it would go a little but too far south of me. What am I thinkin? just as long as we get 2 inches to hit triggers......WHO CARES!payup


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Heard 6-10 just now give or take a foot lol, its cold enough might as well have snow. :bluebounc


----------



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

Just got an alert on my phone to i hope this one hits us.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

well lets hope it hits around escanaba michigan for us that has no snow to give me about half a foot of snow and ill be happy:bluebounc


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

were definately going to get some cuz' my controller for the spreader just took a sh!t and new one wont be here till next week!!! I'll be the guy out there with the broadcast spreader... lol anyone got one for a snow ex 1875 let me know.. $475 for the new one...


----------

